# The Witcher-Serie: Potenzial für Game of Thrones-Nachfolge



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher-Serie: Potenzial für Game of Thrones-Nachfolge*

						Die Netflix-Serie The Witcher soll sich eng am Buch von Andrzej Sapkowski orientieren. Der Autor zeigt sich begeistert von der Adaption und sprach am Rande des Lucca Comics & Games Festivals in Italien über die Zusammenarbeit mit Netflix.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher-Serie: Potenzial für Game of Thrones-Nachfolge*


----------



## -Kerby- (7. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Potenzial für Game of Thrones-Nachfolge*

Schön zu hören, dass die Witcher-Serie so ein Potenzial hat. Ich freue mich sehr auf die Serie 
Nur den Autor kann ich irgendwie nicht ernst nehmen. Ich denke da nur an die viele negative Kritik seinerseits zu CD Projekt Red und deren Witcher-Spielreihe.

Jetzt kommt Netflix, macht die Serie gemäß den Büchern (und nach meinem Wissensstand das Prequel in Bezug auf die Spiele - jaja, die Bücher waren zuerst da) und er feiert das alles.
Es wäre nach der "Blamage" beim Spiel nur schlau sich nun positiv über die Serie zu äußern, um sein Image nicht zu schädigen . Das war ihm wohl eine Lehre, könnte man meinen und wem können wir das wahrscheinlich alles glüchlicherweise verdanken?

CD Projekt Red.


----------



## Nosi (7. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Potenzial für Game of Thrones-Nachfolge*

Da geht's doch einzig und alleine um die Kohle. Der hat sich geärgert dass CD Project so erfolgreich war und er so dumm war die Rechte für 8000 Euro zu verhökern.
Ich nehm an, bei der Serie ist er gleich gut bezahlt worden, da kann man natürlich auch viel besser loben


----------



## BojackHorseman (7. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Potenzial für Game of Thrones-Nachfolge*



Nosi schrieb:


> Da geht's doch einzig und alleine um die Kohle. Der hat sich geärgert dass CD Project so erfolgreich war und er so dumm war die Rechte für 8000 Euro zu verhökern.
> Ich nehm an, bei der Serie ist er gleich gut bezahlt worden, da kann man natürlich auch viel besser loben



Sapkowski lobt nicht die Serie, sondern vergleicht seine Fähigkeiten im Storytelling mit denen George R. R. Martins... Spoiler, kannste knicken. Technisch gesprochen ist seine Sprache sehr viel direkter, schnörkelloser. Thematisch hingegen ist die Hexer-Buchreihe ziemlich konventionell. Wo Sapkowski wirklich glänzt - und das hat CDPR wunderbar eingefangen - sind die kleinen Nebenstories oder die Kurzgeschichten, die Geralt, Rittersporn und all die anderen Charaktere so glaubwürdig machen.

Netflix kann sich glücklich schätzen, dass HBO es zugelassen hat, wie Benioff & Weiss die finale Staffel von GoT an die Wand gefahren haben. Man stelle sich ein fulminantes Finale wie zum Beispiel in Breaking Bad vor und müsse sich jetzt von Story und production value an GoT messen. Ein unmögliches Unterfangen.

Ich bin bisher vom Gesehenen nicht überzeugt. Henry Cavill hat auf jeden Fall das Charisma und dieses britische Understatement, was Geralt in den Büchern als Schild vor sich herträgt. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob der Rest hier mithalten können wird.

Aber, Netflix steht mit dem Rücken zur Wand. Sie brauchen auf jeden Fall eigenproduzierte Kracher, da HBOs Mutterkonzern Warner einen eigenen Streaming-Dienst errichtet. Disney+ wird schrittweise alle Eigenproduktionen einkassieren.


----------



## Nosi (7. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Potenzial für Game of Thrones-Nachfolge*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Sapkowski lobt nicht die Serie,.......


"Sollte die Serie auch so wunderschön sein, wie der Trailer, könne The Witcher ein großer Erfolg werden, glaubt der Autor"

Na gut, er lobt den Trailer^^


----------



## Animaniac (7. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Potenzial für Game of Thrones-Nachfolge*

Hab den Trailer gestern auch gesehen und bin da noch geteilter Meinung.

Ich habe nur Witcher 3 gespielt aber was CDPR da aus den Büchern geholt hat ist schon cool.
Ich lese gerade die gesamte Saga und es sind so oft Stellen in den Büchern zu finden auf die das Spiel Bezug nimmt, das ist schon einmalig gut.
Dijkstra erzählt in Witcher 3 einen Schwank aus der Vergangenheit, was zwischen Geralt und ihm vorgefallen war.
In Band 2 ist eben genau diese Stelle beschrieben und das hat Witcher 3 als Spiel einmalig gemacht.

Die Trailer sahen filmtechnisch gut aus, sehr hochwertig produziert.
Aber gute Grafik ist da leider nicht alles, sie haben ein gigantisches Potential auf Vorlage der Bücher etwas einzigartiges zu erschaffen.
Aber genausogut kann das mega in die Hose gehen, jeder der die Bücher gelesen hat wird das verstehen.
Ich kann nur jedem "Hexer Fan" empfehlen, sich vor der Serie der Bücher anzunehmen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Potenzial für Game of Thrones-Nachfolge*

Potential für Game of Thrones-Nachfolge? Na, wollen wir die Erwartungen mal nicht zu hoch ansetzen.  

Ich freue mich auf die Hexer-Serie. Sehr sogar. Aber wenn man jetzt mit einem GoT-Vergleich kommt, können die Erwartungen nur zu hoch ausfallen. Mal von Staffel 7 und 8 abgesehen, war GoT nicht umsonst die erfolgreichste Serie aller Zeiten.


----------



## BabaYaga (7. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Potenzial für Game of Thrones-Nachfolge*

Also ob sie wirklich SO ein Potential hat, bezweifle ich irgendwie. Zumindest kann ich mir aktuell noch nicht vorstellen, dass der Hexer dermaßen große Wellen schlagen könnte als Serie, auch wenn ich mir das als Spieler und Fan der Spiele durchaus wünschen würde. Wer wäre denn der Autor, wenn er sein "Baby" da jetzt nicht in den Himmel loben und Großes in Aussicht stellen würde. Vor allem nachdem er ja bei der Beteiligung der Spiele durch seine offensichtliche Abneigung zu Spielen per se, ziemlich auf die Schnauze gefallen ist. Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## Fruit (7. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Potenzial für Game of Thrones-Nachfolge*

Werde mal reinschauen wenn die erste Staffel beginnt. Bei den Vorschusslorbeeren werde ich hoffentlich nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## ZeXes (7. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Potenzial für Game of Thrones-Nachfolge*

Jetzt macht mal halblang.

Es ist noch über ein Monat bis die Serie startet.

Die Trailer sehen zugegebenermaßen gut aus. Aber am Ende zählt nur das Endprodukt.


----------



## BojackHorseman (7. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Potenzial für Game of Thrones-Nachfolge*



ZeXes schrieb:


> Jetzt macht mal halblang.
> 
> Es ist noch über ein Monat bis die Serie startet.
> 
> Die Trailer sehen zugegebenermaßen gut aus. Aber am Ende zählt nur das Endprodukt.



Wie man es eben mit dem Wort "Endprodukt" hält.

Es kann nicht immer so schöne Serien geben wie die acht Staffeln "Scrubs" oder die sieben Staffeln "GoT" oder die acht Staffeln "HIMYM"...


----------



## ZeXes (7. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Potenzial für Game of Thrones-Nachfolge*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Wie man es eben mit dem Wort "Endprodukt" hält.
> 
> Es kann nicht immer so schöne Serien geben wie die acht Staffeln "Scrubs" oder die sieben Staffeln "GoT" oder die acht Staffeln "HIMYM"...




Seien wir mal ehrlich. Die 7. Staffel von GoT war schon zum Teil großer Schund.


----------



## alalcoolj (7. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Potenzial für Game of Thrones-Nachfolge*

Werden denn alle Folgen auf Netflix gleichzeitig veröffentlicht? Dann könnte man zumindest mal dafür ein Probeabo abschließen. Bisher langt mir Prime.


----------



## ZeXes (7. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Potenzial für Game of Thrones-Nachfolge*



alalcoolj schrieb:


> Werden denn alle Folgen auf Netflix gleichzeitig veröffentlicht? Dann könnte man zumindest mal dafür ein Probeabo abschließen. Bisher langt mir Prime.



Die eigenen Produktionen zu meist ja. Gibt aber durchaus Serien, wo nur jede Woche ein paar neue Folgen kommen.

Würde aber beim Witcher sagen, dass hier alle Folgen auf einmal kommen.


----------



## alalcoolj (7. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Potenzial für Game of Thrones-Nachfolge*

Dann werden's verhexte Feiertage 
Netflix Aktien kaufen?


----------

